# Strobe Cab Lights



## CHRISPAP (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the site and was wondering if any company makes strobe cab lights since i have the cab switch already.
Thanks in advance.



2007 GMC 2500HD Crew Cab
7 1/2 Foot Meyer Diamond Plow
LED Mini Bar


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

So are you talking about the cab clearance lights or a warning light?


----------



## Rabbitiswise (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought of rigging up some strobes in my Clearence lights. Thought it would look cool and clean.


----------



## CHRISPAP (Dec 23, 2009)

cab clearance lights


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, yes you can get them. I've installed the kits made by Pacer Performance. They look OEM and seemed well made.


----------



## CHRISPAP (Dec 23, 2009)

About how much would an install like that cost?
Currently I dont have any clearance lights just the switch.


_________________________________

2007 GMC 2500HD Crew Cab
7 1/2 Foot Meyer Diamond Plow
Mini LED Bar


----------

